# Galveston Coast guard station 11/13



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

Went out this afternoon for about 4 hours to our flounder hole. Used mainly soft plastics (clear storm lures, DOA terroreyez) and some dead finger mullet. We Caught 11 flounder, the biggest at 20" and 4.75 lb.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Whew that's pretty....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Can you fish near the coast guard station in a boat? A couple of years ago I was politely but firmly told I could not fish there by a member of the coast guard. I moved on!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

That's Sweet!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Lol*

Nice report, makes me want to get down there and get this run started correctly. I tried Echo! lol Look at that wall and remember it gents. Thats the last time you'll see it that empty!  ROTFLMAO.


----------



## Echoduck (Jul 21, 2004)

"Can you fish near the coast guard station in a boat? A couple of years ago I was politely but firmly told I could not fish there by a member of the coast guard. I moved on!"

The CG will not let anyone in a civilian boat anchor or fish within 100yd of there bank.

But if you have a military ID (even retired) you can get on there station and fish from the bank in there none active operational areas. We've always had good fishing there; mainly flounder but we do catch occasional red's and spec's. It's a good place for military families to fish.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info Echoduck...nice bunch of fish!



Echoduck said:


> "Can you fish near the coast guard station in a boat? A couple of years ago I was politely but firmly told I could not fish there by a member of the coast guard. I moved on!"
> 
> The CG will not let anyone in a civilian boat anchor or fish within 100yd of there bank.
> 
> But if you have a military ID (even retired) you can get on there station and fish from the bank in there none active operational areas. We've always had good fishing there; mainly flounder but we do catch occasional red's and spec's. It's a good place for military families to fish.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Nice slabs; on the slab!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Can we use*

Can we use Toms Veterans card? Thanks for the info. We went by on the "Amazing Grace" I saw yall fishing over there, and we were wondering how . AND now we know!!!! THANKS ALOT.....


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

you casting up near the rocks im assuming?


----------



## FALCO (Aug 25, 2005)

yea i tried sneakying in there to fish one time about 30 mins and two flounder i got kicked out lol


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Where is that by?? Where exactly in Galveston? On the hospital side? Great catch!!!!


----------



## Echoduck (Jul 21, 2004)

"_you casting up near the rocks im assuming?_" 
Yep, around the rocks out to about 20 feet. Basically fish the same path the bait fish are following the flounder lay in the same path facing up current.

_Where is that by?? Where exactly in Galveston? On the hospital side?_

East side next to the Bolivar ferry landing on the Galveston ship channel opposite side of Seawolf Park. Got to have some type of military ID.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Echoduck said:


> Got to have some type of military ID.


 Hey I have one of those. No experation date either just like my marrage lic


----------



## Jimmy (Mar 2, 2005)

You can't be within 100 Feet of their property. Their bulkheads are marked with alot of signs.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

those are the one's i missed yesterday...... nice job


----------



## sipewated30 (Nov 15, 2005)

nice fish, and hot guy!!! lol


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Hey how come knucklehead didn't get in any of them pics?


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

he didnt want to help clean the fish .lol. he wanted to go home.


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

i went across the ferry this weekend and on the galveston side of the ferry landing to the right of it in front of the restrooms i seen people fishing for flounder where the rocks were. is that the same place?


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

not the same place but the area has the same type of rocks, fishing there is pretty good sometimes too.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

my step son is stationed at fort hood and is headed down here for some flounder fishing on thanksgiving. can he have guests??

good report, glad yall did good, and loved the pics!

trudy


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

yes he can i have a guest


----------

